# Phenom II x4 955



## Munki (Dec 20, 2009)

How would this do crunching? I fold on several PC's but they aren't very impressive spec wise. Its running stop 3.2 ATM but im hopping to get 4ghz soon


----------



## theonedub (Dec 20, 2009)

My 965 @ stock averages 1970ppd (WCG), so the 955 will be just a touch slower. I have not overclocked this one at all- yet.


----------



## BraveSoul (Dec 20, 2009)

how do u find ppd in WCG?


----------



## theonedub (Dec 20, 2009)

I just check them using FreeDC Stats. I have it setup to show my hosts then I can see the average each PC puts out.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 20, 2009)

BraveSoul said:


> how do u find ppd in WCG?



You get me to give you an estimate.
I can accurately estimate the PPD of the following CPUs:

Core 2 Duo (Conroe)
Core 2 Quad (Kentsfield)
Core 2 Duo (Wolfdale)
Core 2 Duo Mobile
Core 2 Quad (Yorkfield)
Phenom I (Agena)
Phenom II (Deneb)
Athlon II X2/X3/X2 (Regor/Propus)
Athlon 64 X2/ Athlon X2

Give me the clockspeed and tell me which of the above CPUs it is, and I will give you a PPD estimate.

BTW, Munki, your X4 955 should do ~1700-1800 PPD


----------



## BraveSoul (Dec 20, 2009)

lets say 2.6ghz deneb 3.0ghz deneb,, and 3.6ghz deneb


----------

